# DC loco



## Dward (Jan 7, 2015)

I couldn't resist and ended up getting my hands on an old set from the 80's called The James Gang set. I look the look and action of the locomotive but it only runs on DC. Is there a way around this? Just curious 

Forgot to mention, the engine is the 8005

ed


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I had to check this out.

http://www.grahamstrains.com/store/Lionel-6-1053-James-Gang-Set-Santa-Fe-O-Gauge.html

The description does say it comes with a DC power pack,
did you get that also?

I suppose that it could be possible to install a rectifier in
the loco. That could make it run on the regular AC 027 track,
but you would have no directional control of it. A polarity
reversing switch could also be installed on the loco but
that would be awkward.

Don


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I put the bridge rectifier in line with my transformer.

Then put a dpdt switch between the rectifier and the track.

I took the rectifier out of the handcar, making it a DC only handcar.

You can see my "model finger" changing the direction of the handcar and pushing some of the "buddons"


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can buy the $15 Lionel electrolytic reverse board and give it full functionality.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I swap transformers, literally takes a minute. You can also run your post-war on it but with loss of some functions.


----------



## Dward (Jan 7, 2015)

I think I am more confused than when I started


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

$16 from Lionel or a dealer.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Dward said:


> I think I am more confused than when I started


Go ahead and ask away until you are satisfied.

My way is a few bucks even at Radio Shack prices. One mod on your wiring and all of your DC locos will go forward and reverse.

GJ's is more "Lionel" and give you power in neutral, much like an e unit, but you have to modify each loco.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Near as I can tell, he only has one DC locomotive, so upgrading that makes more sense than switching power supplies to run one locomotive. The E-Unit board allows AC operation with F-N-R operation, just like all the other Lionel locomotives.


----------



## Dward (Jan 7, 2015)

You are correct GRJ. I just have the one DC locomotive and my goal is to be able to control/operate it from the same zw transformer as my main set. Plus the transformer that came with the old west set seems rather spotty, as in it doesn't seem to work very well. I want to have two sets of track but just use the one transformer.

ed


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That reverse board I posted should do the trick.


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> $16 from Lionel or a dealer.


That the exact board I had to buy for my son's Thomas, very easy to install.


----------



## Dward (Jan 7, 2015)

Alright I have the board, it has six wires attached to it and I'm not sure how to install it. The board I have has the number 610-0103-100 so I hope it is the right one.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's the right one. Red to roller, black to the frame. The wires next to them on the same side of the board go to the motor. The other two wires can be insulated and not used, they're the reverse lock-out switch.


----------



## Dward (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks GRJ. Only problem is I really don't see how the board is going to fit in the cab.


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

Put it in the tender, just like Lionel does.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, that board is usually in the boiler of the locomotive, but you can put it in the tender with a tether as well.


----------



## Dward (Jan 7, 2015)

]The tender is an interesting thought. I would leave wires showing but that might be the only option. I am going to try and share a few pics of the pieces.

here is the board










and the open locomotive








The board is 2 1/4 inch by 1 1/4 and I really don't see it fitting anywhere but please feel free to learn me up right.  sorry the one pic is rather blurry but you can get an idea of how there is no space.

ed


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If it doesn't fit, it doesn't fit.  You can run a 4-pin tether and put it in the tender in that case.


----------



## Dward (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't feel qualified for that GRJ I'm afraid of messing it up beyond repair.


----------



## ColtsKurt (Jan 28, 2012)

Dave Sams said:


> Go ahead and ask away until you are satisfied.
> 
> My way is a few bucks even at *Radio Shack prices. *


Well _those_ are a thing of the past...


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I might actually do a transplant from thomas to my DC lionel, my oldest kind of broke the screw holes for Thomas's shell...


----------



## Dward (Jan 7, 2015)

Am meeting with some people on Saturday to see if anything can be done. If it is not reasonable feasible then I will just get a new DC transformer and run it that way.

ed


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

The easiest way to get the loco to run on AC voltage is what Don suggested in post #2.
Install a full wave bridge rectifier directly to the motor, wiring the + and - terminals to the motor itself, and the other 2 leads of the rectifier to the pickup rollers and frame (ground). This will allow you to run the loco with your AC transformer. You will not have reversing capability unless you install a switch for it also. Before permanently wiring in the rectifier, check which way the rectifier + and - leads get connected to the motor for forward operation.

Larry


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 8315 is the same style and has an electronic e unit.

The original thread 2009. Hidden but I found it.


----------



## Dward (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't know what it is but I just love the General style locomotive. Must be something wrong with me cause my first thought when I saw T-mans post was "There is a blue one?" 

I like the look of my Alco that came with the starter set but it just doesn't have the power to pull up a grade and it just doesn't look as good as the General. 

ed


----------

